# Free Betta Drawing!



## ABettaMania (Jul 18, 2011)

hi betta lovers! I am very bored and have nothing to do so i thought i might draw your pet bettas! Just post the picture of your betta and i will get started! Tell me what you want in your backround and if you want any text. Also, if you want it cartoonish or realistic. If you don't like the picture i will definetly draw you a new one. i hope to get some requests!


----------



## bettaloverforever16 (Jan 14, 2011)

There's some pics in my album, feel free to use 'em


----------



## PhilipPhish (Mar 6, 2011)

How bout some of Tigger?

There's lots of pics of him in the Album entitled "Tigger".

He'd be a nice challenge! : )


----------



## ABettaMania (Jul 18, 2011)

bettaloverforever16 said:


> There's some pics in my album, feel free to use 'em


ok i will get started on a pic of sparky. would you like a backround, realistic, cartoon?


----------



## ABettaMania (Jul 18, 2011)

same thing with your tigger.


----------



## PhilipPhish (Mar 6, 2011)

Just do what you please! 

I may print it out at my aunts house when I get a chance, so no transparent backgrounds though. : )

Make him look pretty though! If you need more pictures, I'm going to clean tanks so I can take more pictures then! : )


----------



## ABettaMania (Jul 18, 2011)

ok i will do my best!


----------



## PhilipPhish (Mar 6, 2011)

Alright, thank you! : )


----------



## rosefoo (Feb 9, 2011)

Can you please draw Gillie? I think it would be kinda cool if he was like a cartoon. You can make the backround whatever you would like. Thank you!


----------



## bettaloverforever16 (Jan 14, 2011)

Realstic, and no backround


----------



## ABettaMania (Jul 18, 2011)

ok i will get started on both of yours


----------



## PhilipPhish (Mar 6, 2011)

I can't wait to see how Tigger turns out! : )


----------



## HelloThere123Betta (Jul 16, 2011)

Could you please do my Betta Bruce?! It would be awesome if you did it in realistic style with the word "Bruce" on it! Thanks sooo much! I'm sure it'll be amazing!


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

can you do my HMPK (sorry i have no name for him)?







sorry not the best camera his body looks purple but it is actually blue with a green sheen thx if you can!!:-D


----------

